

Nickelodeon Partners With Ludei To Bring HTML5 Games To Its Upcoming Android App - hepha1979
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/26/ludei-nickelodeo/

======
MortimerGoro
Nickelodeon betting on HTML5, very good news for the platform. HTML5 isn't the
future, it’s the present.

------
keianhzo
The best possible news for HTML5 gaming!

------
iselene
Awesome! Can't wait to see it!

------
lemagaz
Fantastic!

------
kenerk
awesome!

